# Trading/Bartering?



## bennettvm (Jan 5, 2013)

I am located in the Washington DC/NOVA area. I was wondering if anyone in the area would be interested in some barter/trading? I raise rabbits and am expecting a litter due next week. They should be ready for slaughter in 8-10 weeks. Would anyone want to trade something for rabbit meat? Or live rabbits to start your own litter? Message me for more info.


----------



## hayden (Apr 30, 2012)

Really, are rabbits ready for slaughter in 10 weeks? Dang chickens take 16 weeks or so before they lay the first egg. I've skinned and ate a few rabbits and as they say "taste like chicken".


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Wow, believe it or not i never ate rabbit in my life


----------



## bennettvm (Jan 5, 2013)

Yeah, most rabbits are ready for slaughter at 8 weeks, but I always give them a couple more weeks to put on more weight. After 8 weeks they are fully weaned, and the cost/ratio to feed them versus cost per pound gets high after 10 weeks. Fresh rabbit is excellent. I purchased a store bought rabbit a while back and it was terrible.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

rabbits are good


----------



## Buff Driver (Jan 19, 2013)

Taste like chicken - only teasing. Rabbit is very good but you can't survive on rabbit alone for very long - not enough fat to meet our bodies requirements.


----------

